# Smoking Meat Newsletter question



## grouch (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone figured out how to get Jeff to actually follow through on his promise to remove the Ads from the Newsletter if you buy his Rub and Sauce recipes?  I bought the recipes and am still getting the Ads.  I have written to Jeff about this 4 times so far without even the courtesy of any kind of email.  Not good form, IMHO.  Get with it, Jeff and follow through on your promises if you expect anyone to trust you again.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2014)

Buy Recipes and no News Letter ads... I have not heard that before. Here if you become a Premier Member they give the option to turn off the Ads....Hmmm, I will look into this...JJ


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 15, 2014)

Mike,

Removing the ads from the emailed version of the newsletter is an automated process tied in with my shopping cart and unfortunately it is not a perfect process.

If you have emailed me about this and I missed it, then I apologize.

Shoot me a PM or an email and let me know what email you signed up under and I will do my best to get this corrected for you.

Jeff


----------



## grouch (Jun 12, 2014)

Jeff,

I sent you the PM as you requested.  I am still getting the ads.  Isn't there anyone there that knows anything about computers????  It is getting to the point that I am starting to wish I hadn't decided to support your site by buying your recipes.  I think it is safe to say that it will be a cold day in h*** when I upgrade my membership.  Don't give up your day job. 

Mike


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 13, 2014)

Mike,

This is the first I've heard since 4 newsletters ago when I was asked to get this corrected. I will take another look at it and hopefully get it changed over this time to the ad-free version of the newsletter.

Please let me know right away if it's not fixed.

By the way.. I am the computer guy and this is my day job so I'm not planning on quitting


----------



## talan64 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have no ads on my newsletters.

No ads on the web version either.


----------



## martyb (Aug 10, 2014)

No ads here either.


----------

